# Post Pictures of ALL of you're bikes



## YoungGun91 (Jun 28, 2008)

I have four, their all Treks.

2007 Fuel EX8 (my mountain bike)
2001 3900 (my first mountain bike)
2009 7.3 FX (I ues it to get me around)
2009 2.3 (my rodie)


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

No.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Someone works at a Trek dealer...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

*But what about...*

But what about us who are not bikes?


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

I am not a bike so I can't. 





you're vs. your.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

they're vs. their.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

this thread makes my brain hurt.


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm gonna be nice and not yap about your grammar 








1973 Peugeot Single Speed 








2007 Cannondale Prophet








1970s Nishiki


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

I count 7, but I think I'm short one or two.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I think mi'ne all all in the photo.


----------



## Evil Sylvain (Oct 5, 2005)

Here they are all stacked together.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

*Here...*



Evil Sylvain said:


> Here they are all stacked together. :
> 
> Here they are after being shoved into a blast furnace.:madmax:


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

I didn't know Stevie Wonder wrapped bar tape



2clueless said:


> I'm gonna be nice and not yap about your grammar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## okay_player (Dec 19, 2004)

*I have three.*










The Trek was my first "real" mountain bike. Got it in 1999.
A few years later I picked up the Haro Master (used) and dabbled in flatland BMX for a few summers. Never did get any good at it, but I keep it for tooling around the neighborhood. I still enjoy cruising the deserted streets of my neighborhood in the wee hours of the night on that bike. Low 'n' slow..

This past summer I decided to spoil myself and picked up one of these...









Needless to say I have not been on the Trek or the Haro since picking it up.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok...I guess I'll jump on the bandwagon.

Ironhorse








Proflex


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

hmmmmm

they'r all me





















and some more https://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/1164102/

some of them not anymore



stoph (bikeshopowner-pilot-capitano)


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

^^^real name is Jay Leno^^^ :lol:


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm "down" to 2 bikes right now.


----------



## YoungGun91 (Jun 28, 2008)

amillmtb said:


> Someone works at a Trek dealer...


shure do 
Can you say 20% off wholesale?

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/top_fuel/topfuel98/
I'm about to get that baby..... my price?
$2300


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

My bunch. Ok one is mums, bet you can pick which one
Might be adding a Turner Sultan sometime soon.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

It is generally not considered polite to name employee pricing. Just a rule of thumb from another shop rat.


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

Wow $2300 must be nice to be able to say that kind of money is a walk in the park for someone your age... :skep:


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

But it sure helps the rest of us to realize the mark up, which can make bike bargining easier.


----------



## wowgolds987 (Dec 8, 2008)

*wow*



jeffgothro said:


> Ok...I guess I'll jump on the bandwagon.
> 
> Ironhorse
> 
> ...


l love


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I have two. None of them are Treks.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

amillmtb said:


> Someone works at a Trek dealer...


Nah, if he did they would be nicer.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Evil Sylvain said:


> Here they are all stacked together.


What the.... 
Is that a snowboard bike in the front?:eekster:


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

M_S said:


> It is generally not considered polite to name employee pricing. Just a rule of thumb from another shop rat.


x2 and pm sent to OP.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

M_S said:


> It is generally not considered polite to name employee pricing. Just a rule of thumb from another shop rat.


and the people who give us EP dont like it either. id like to keep that ability.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

jollybeggar said:


> But it sure helps the rest of us to realize the mark up, which can make bike bargining easier.


 i like how everyone thinks we are super rich here at the bike shop.  you must be right,thats why i work 3 jobs.

in the end we dont make money from bike sales, repairs and accessories are what keeps us in business,bike sales bring people in the doors,and give us bikes to repair in the future.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

jeffgothro said:


> Ok...I guess I'll jump on the bandwagon.
> 
> Ironhorse
> 
> ...


Ugh!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I just bured my retinas. A proflex?

(I/we have 8 all together, but I can't figure out how to get a poloriod on my computer screen.)


----------



## YoungGun91 (Jun 28, 2008)

dtrek4500 said:


> Wow $2300 must be nice to be able to say that kind of money is a walk in the park for someone your age... :skep:


yeah im 17 and 100% of my income is disposable income


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

YoungGun91 said:


> yeah im 17 and 100% of my income is disposable income


I think his observation was based on the fact that $2300 seems like nothing to you, even at such an age where you are barely old enough to legally have a job. Just how I read it.

And why are all you*r* frames too big?


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> i like how everyone thinks we are super rich here at the bike shop.  you must be right,thats why i work 3 jobs.
> 
> in the end we dont make money from bike sales, repairs and accessories are what keeps us in business,bike sales bring people in the doors,and give us bikes to repair in the future.


Right, but this is spun in a way to make us think things that aren't true. Most on here, you included are making it seem that you do not make money on a bike. Thats wrong and misleading. You give the line I've heard many times from a bike shop. "We make hardly any money on the sale, we plan on making it from repairs in the future."

I'm guessing the shop pays the 2300 or whatever to trek and sells the bike for 4600$ or whatever. Looks like there is a few grand profit in there.

Now, what is true is bike shops do not move the volume of bikes to stay in business. IE though they may be making 1000$ on a bike, they will not sell enough bikes for that profit to cover labor, building rental, overhead etc. Thus most of what keeps them in business is accessories, clothing, repairs etc which are marked up even higher.

So while we don't think those employed at the bike shop are rich, we also get fed up with the arrogance that goes with many of those employees. Lets keep everything in perspective...


----------



## Evil Sylvain (Oct 5, 2005)

Strafer said:


> What the....
> Is that a snowboard bike in the front?:eekster:


Sort of! It's a snowcoot.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Call_me_Al said:


> And why are all you*r* frames to big?


to big? I think you meant to*o* big. If you are going to play the role of grammar police, at least do it right.


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

rkj__ said:


> to big? I think you meant to*o* big. If you are going to play the role of grammar police, at least do it right.


Oh dear, you're right... better fix that before I get demoted!


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

dascro said:


> I'm guessing the shop pays the 2300 or whatever to trek and sells the bike for 4600$ or whatever. Looks like there is a few grand profit in there.


contrary to what EVERYBODY(who doesnt work in the industry) always says,no bike is at/over a 50% margin,even low end bikes. high end bikes are Much lower than the the 50% everyone ass-u-me-s, high end bikes sell for a bit over 30%,and alot of high end bikes end up sitting on the floor till the next year, to be sold at just over cost,barely,if actually paying shipping,building,storing space,etc.

But im just speaking from years of experience from my shop, i cant speak for other shops, ass-u-me what you will about them. Maybe your right.


----------



## YoungGun91 (Jun 28, 2008)

rkj__ said:


> to big? I think you meant to*o* big. If you are going to play the role of grammar police, at least do it right.


Ya grammar police got OWNED.:thumbsup: 
I hate those ass holes.


----------



## Oz (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's my 2 cents for what it's worth. As a former shop employee I agree with King Midas. Most of our bikes were marked up about 30%. When an employee bought a bike, they bought direct from the manufacture at a cost well below what the shop paid for bikes. This is done so that employees will steer customers towards a certain brand of bike. So think what you want but the bikes are not the real money makers for the shop.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## sharpbrick (Jul 13, 2008)

well here is mine:








stuff on it:
sunline v-one stem
bashguard
bomber 55 ETA (not on the bike in the pic)
203mm disks
oh and last but not least sunline brown half waffle grips (i love them  )

me jumping it:









and a video of me riding it:


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

Call_me_Al said:


> And why are all you*r* frames too big?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Here are mine plus a couple of my wife's bikes:










Key (from front to back):

'08 Kent Eriksen Ti Hardtail
'06 Specialized Sirrus
'95 Specialized M2 FS
'01 Gunnar Crosshairs
'02 Gary Fisher Wahoo
'97 GT Avalanche LE


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

*That Eriksen...*

doesn't want to be seen in the company of the Specialized bikes.


----------



## DrumSchtick2112 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Waterford and Merckx... my 2 babies*


----------



## mcstumpy (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice collection... 
Dave likes King headsets and YETI grips. ME TOO.
love that GT, that is my winterbike. Still has the old Judy II on it.


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

I just picked up the latest addition/upgrade to my stable earlier today. Now it goes on a 2 week road trip with my Mojo.








Fat and Heavy Mojo.








Upgraded my M1 to M6 with Cane Creek DB - New today. 








Play after work bike.


----------

